# [Emerge] Problème avec les sets [Résolu]

## chris256

Bonjour à tous,

Comme mon titre le laisse supposer j'ai un petit problème avec les sets , je m'explique :

J'ai l'habitude de faire une fois par semaine un :

```
emerge -va1 @live-rebuild-@unwanted
```

unwanted se trouve dans mon /etc/portage/sets/ et contient une liste de logiciels que je ne met à jour qu'occasionnellement .

Depuis portage > à rc33 ça ne fonctionne plus ( portage rc40 actuellement ) , j'ai le message :

```

emerge: There are no sets to satisfy 'live-rebuild-@unwanted'. The following sets exist

.......

unwanted

.......

live-rebuild

.......
```

```
emerge -va1 @live-rebuild
```

 et 

```
emerge -va1 @unwanted
```

 fonctionnent sans problème mais je ne peux plus "soustraire" ?

Downgrader portage à la version rc33 fonctionne .

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous pourrait tester une commande similaire pour que je sache si ça vient de portage ou de ma propre configuration.

Merci d'avance.

P.S: Je n'ai rien trouvé de similaire dans bugzilla

----------

## guilc

C'est ici https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=253802#c6  :Wink: 

Ça a été retiré : l'implémentation ne semblait pas satisfaisante

----------

## chris256

Merci   :Wink:  ,

Ce "bug/report" est présent dans le lien que j'ai posté dans mon 1er post, mais avec le titre " Portage 2.2 is masked despite 2.1.6 being marked stable. "  , je ne pensais pas que ça concernait les sets.

Je regarderai tous les bugs la prochaine fois   :Wink:   , merci encore .

----------

## guilc

En fait je l'ai retrouvé via... un recherche google   :Laughing: 

----------

